# How would feel or do if your date met people he/she knew and didn't introduce you to them?



## debodun (Jul 21, 2018)

And even made an attempt to put him/herself between you and them like he/she was trying to hide you.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 21, 2018)

I'd feel terrible! I wouldn't stay with that person.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 21, 2018)

It usually means:

1. He's hiding something (like another woman) and he doesn't want the other people to reveal his shenanigans.
2. It would mean he didn't consider me romantic/girlfriend material.

Red flag.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 21, 2018)

Depends on the circumstance but for the most part it would not bother me at all. Who cares? After all, you are the most important person of the group.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 21, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> It usually means:
> 
> 1. He's hiding something (like another woman) and he doesn't want the other people to reveal his shenanigans.
> 2. It would mean he didn't consider me romantic/girlfriend material.
> ...



I agree!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 21, 2018)

@ Aunt Bea

Love the Barney Fife video :laugh:


----------



## terry123 (Jul 21, 2018)

Nip it!!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 21, 2018)

When a man likes a woman and is attracted to her, he wants to show her off to his friends and relatives. If he is putting distance between them, he isn't really attracted to her and most likely is hiding something. If she is giving him sex + a place to stay, food, money, etc. she is a fool and is being USED.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 21, 2018)

Or, he/she is just an incredible boor with no social skills or sensibility.   Either way, time to move on.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 21, 2018)

I agree that the guy is either limited in his social skills or has some hidden reason not to introduce his date.

The question is do you enjoy the person's company. 

If the answer is yes then take him the way you find him and maybe try to polish him up a little. 

Have fun but keep your eyes open and your purse shut!!!

[FONT=Roboto, arial, sans-serif]Good luck![/FONT]


----------



## Keesha (Jul 21, 2018)

I’d just openly ask him what’s up with that?
Once you start accepting questionable behaviour, you are inadvertently setting your own standards.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 21, 2018)

debodun said:


> And even made an attempt to put him/herself between you and them like he/she was trying to hide you.



I think it would be weird and would have to ask him about it afterwards.  Like Aunt Bea said, he may just not have any manners or social skills, but I would think at our age he would have learned some.  I'd be angry, and even if he had a 'good' reason to give you for doing that, I'd be wary of him.


----------

